# Start Up Business. Need advice



## mmenard0313 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello, hello. 

I'm starting a business located in a mall and have a few questions in the area of drywall construction. 

The things I'm trying to get done is have two televisions (65" and 30") be put into the drywall with clear glass or other flush with the drywall so customers can not touch it but have it not fall  . Then I'd like be able to get to it on the other side in a hallway. 

I'm also trying to have in total 120' installed with 3-4 electrical outlets installed. 

The first question is, does anyone have any experience or advice/tips on the first description about the televisions. The second question being, how much would a reasonable quote be to get both jobs done (the walls with the electrical outlets installed and room for televisions) so while I'm forecasting expenses, I can have a realistic number. 

Thank you for any help!


----------

